# Konfiguration wirklich absolut empfehlenswert?



## look4help (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich will einen neuen PC kaufen und habe mir, da ich ein Amatuer in diesem Fach bin einen zusammenstellen lassen!
Nun hat mich aber jemand darauf aufmerksam gemacht das bei der Konfiguration ein mATX Board in einem Midi-Tower verbaut werden sollte.
Dies sollte ich ändern lassen. Habe ich getan und deshalb hier noch mal die Frage ob die neue Konfig so wirklich zusammenpasst und alle Teile zusammenpassen.

Meine Anforderungen an den neuen PC sind:

- Er sollte maximal 1000,- € kosten.
- Windows 7 Pro (64 Bit) ist vorhanden und soll verwendet werden.
- Mein Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1080.
- Er muss Dauergebrauch von 10 oder mehr Stunden am Stück zocken über  mehrere Tage aushalten. Desweiteren wird er über Nacht für Downloads  angelassen. Anspruchsvolle Software außer Spielen wird nicht verwendet.
- Spiele wie World of Tanks, Anno 1404 und DayZ sollen bei maximalen  Grafikeinstellungen flüssig und völlig problemfrei laufen. Aktuelle  Titel wie Battlefield 4 und zukünftige Spiele sollen bei guter Grafik  flüssig laufen, jedoch nicht auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen; dafür  reicht das gegebene Budget ja nicht aus.
- WLAN, eine SSD Festplatte, ein Frontanschluss für mein Headset und ein DVD-Brenner sollen vorhanden sein.
- Der PC soll gut gelüftet bzw. gekühlt sein um der Dauerbeanspruchung  problemlos standhalten zu können, ohne das Teile defekt werden duch  Überhitzung. Dennoch sollte er möglichst leise laufen. Übertakten ist  für mich kein Thema und wird es nie werden.
- Das Gehäuse sollte möglichst schwarz sein.
- Aufrüsten ist eher nicht geplant außer evtl. weitere Festplatten einzubauen.
- Eine Festplatte aus meinem alten PC will ich in den neuen einbauen  (2000GB 3,5" TOSHIBA SATA 3 interne Computer PC Festplatte 3,5 Zoll  intern 2TB)

Hier die Zusammenstellung:

pc.png - directupload.net

Die paar Euro mehr als 1.000,- sind ok 
Aber ich will nicht das irgendwas nicht wirklich 100% zusammenpasst wie z.B. die Sache mit dem mATX Board.

Kann ich den PC so mit ruhigem Gewissen bestellen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2014)

Das mit dem Board ist an sich egal. ATX-Boards haben halt wegen der größeren Abemessungen idR mehr Steckplätze, aber da stellt sich die Frage, ob Du überhaupt mal mehr als nur eine Grafikkarte und vlt noch eine Soundkarte einbauen willst - dafür reicht es ja. Kannst aber auch zB das ASRock H97 Pro4 nehmen, das ist sehr beliebt und bewährt.

Aber die Grafikkarte ist an sich viel zu teuer - da würde ich warten, bis die GTX 970 wieder besser verfügbar ist und die Preise sinken - denn eine AMD R9 290 gibt es schon für 270-280€, und die GTX 970 ist da nur 5-6% schneller. zB MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland     Und nebenbei: sowohl die R9 290 als auch die GTX 970 reichen sehr wohl aus, um aktuelle Spiele und auch noch eine ganze Weile neu rauskommende Titel aus hohen Details zu spielen. 

Wegen WLAN: da musst Du noch nen USB-Stick dazubestellen, weil Mainboards an sich so gut wie nie WLAN haben - oder ist das bei dem Asus der Fall? So oder so wäre es aber besser, wenn du Kabel nutzen kannst, sofern du auch BF4 & CO Online spielen willst.

Moderne Gehäuse und Kühler usw. sind auch problemlos in der Lage, die Hardware kühl genug zu halten. Hitzeprobleme bei PCs sind an sich ein Thema, das seit 3-4 Jahren kaum mehr relevant ist.

Beim Netzteil vielleicht lieber ein E9  450W nehmen be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das ist zwar 20€ teurer, aber bei deinem Gebrauch mit so langer Zeit "PC an" hast Du den Mehrpreis in 2-3 Jahren wieder drin und sparst ab dann.


----------



## look4help (21. Oktober 2014)

Also so wie ich die Sache einschätze wird die GTX 970 in diesem Leben eh nicht mehr lieferbar sein. Also brauche ich eine Alternative. Bei der R9 290 steht allerdings z.B. beim PC Games Test etwas von hoher Lautstärke und heiß werdenden Karten. Gerade bei meinem Dauergebrauch ja ganz schlecht! Oder gibts da eine Version von die dies nicht betrifft?

Andere Alternative ist evtl. die R9 290X aber laut Performance Ranking ist die nur minimal besser als die R9 290 aber gleich viel teurer.

Ich verstehe halt bei den Tests fast nur Bahnhof weil ich von der Materie keine Ahnung habe...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2014)

Die R9 290 im Referenzdesign, also mit dem Standardkühler von AMD, ist laut, - das gilt für die Nvidia-Karte idR genau so. Aber mit den "Custom"-Kühlern der Hersteller wie Asus, MSI, Gigabyte  usw. mit 2-3 Lüftern sind die leise - je nach dem, wie die Karte genau eingestellt ist, kann sie bei Last dann mehr oder weniger "hörbar" sein, aber nicht laut. und die Lüfter kann man auch selber anpassen, d.h.: oft hat der Hersteller - damit auf dem Papier maximal zB 70 Grad stehen - die Lüfter sehr schnell drehen lassen. Wenn man selber die Kurve anpasst und sie langsamer ( also auch leiser) drehen lässt, wird die Karte zwar zB bis 80 Grad warm, aber die Lüfter sind dafür extrem leise. Und 80 Grad wären bei der R9 290 überhaupt kein Problem.

Denn mit der Temp sieht das so aus: nicht von den "hohen" Werten verwirren lassen! Die 290er sind beim Referenzdesign bis über 90 Grad warm geworden und dürfen das auch ohne weiteres - diese Chips halten das locker aus, das ist nicht wie bei älteren/anderen Chips so, dass schon 80 Grad "gefährlich sind" - zudem wird wirklich nur ein minimal kleiner Punkt so warm, d.h.: obwohl der Chip rein formal gesehen vlt 20 Grad wärmer ist als frühere Chips, wird es um die Karte herum so gut wie gar nicht wärmer, man hat also auch kein Hitzeproblem. Zumal die Kühler der Hersteller auch viel effizienter Kühlen sowie die Luft hinten rausblasen, die bleibt also eh nicht im Gehäuse. 

Und was noch dazukommt: je nach dem, wie man die Karte einstellt, kann sie halt auch wärmer oder kühler werden. zB wenn man voll auf Leistung geht, erhöht sich der Takt und Strombedarf, und die Karte wird natürlich heißer als mit weniger Takt bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl. 

Zb hier 4096MB MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)  da berichten einige, dass die MSI nicht wärmer als um die 70-75 Grad wird UND leise bleibt bzw. spätestens mit eigener Einstellung sehr leise ist. Nur einer hat was zu meckern, der ist wohl sehr empfindlich und hat nicht probiert, die Lüfter selber umzustellen, ODER ne defekte Karte erwischt, wo der Kühler nicht korrekt montiert wurde. Aber wenn du Grafikkarten von vor 3-4 Jahren oder älter kennst, wirst Du sicher so oder so positiv überrascht sein.


----------



## look4help (21. Oktober 2014)

Ok, danke und diese MSI Karte ist von der Leistung her nur ca. 5-6% schlechter als die MSI GTX 970?

Nur mal zur Sicherheit, da ich bei Hardwareversand bestelle; ist das GENAU diese hier:

MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 4GB DDR5 günstig kaufen

?


----------



## look4help (21. Oktober 2014)

Und noch eine Frage hinterher:

WIeviel besser ist denn diese hier als die genannte MSI R9 290:

MSI R9 290X Gaming 4G mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 4GB DDR5 günstig kaufen

? 

Liegt ja auch noch in meinem Budget, falls es sich denn lohnt!?


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, der Unterschied läge bei weniger als 10% Leistungszuwachs für einen 20% höheren Preis. 
In der Praxis bewegen sich die Unterschiede bei den Bildwiederholraten wohl im einstelligen Bereich. 

Meiner Meinung nach, wäre es, an und für sich, nicht unbedingt notwendig. Allerdings ist die MSI 290X, bei Mindfactory, gerade recht günstig und drei Spiele gibt's ja noch dazu.

Persönlich, bastle ich aber auch mal gern an der Grafikkarte. Wenn ich mich für eine AMD entschiede, dann die knallhart billigste R9 290(X) die ich auftreiben könnte, vlt gebraucht
von einem "panisch auf 970 Wechsler". Modelle mit Referenzkühler kannst du oft für unter 200€ schießen... 
Dazu einen Aftermarket Kühlkörper und 2 leise 120mm Lüfter (vlt Noiseblocker e-loops).
Damit erreichst du Temperaturen, Lautstärken und leider auch physikalische Dimensionen (die Grafikkarte wird dadurch megafett, 4 Slots!), bei denen Prêt-à-jouer Grafikkarten von der Stange
schlicht nicht mithalten können.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2014)

Nein, es ist umgekehrt: die GTX 970 ist ca 5-6% schneller (im Durchschnitt) - aber eben auch vor allem derzeit viel teurer. 

Die R9 290X wiederum ist so schnell wie eine GTX 970, an sich auch ein paar Prozent schneller.  Übrigens wäre die MSI-290X auch über 20€ billiger, wenn du die über den Preisvergleich aufrufst und von da den link zu hardwareversand anklickst: MSI R9 290X Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das solltest du vlt auch mit den anderen Produkten machen, und erst ganz am Schluss dann aus dem Menü bei hardwareversand noch aus dem Produktmenü bei Service "Rechner Zusammenbau" mit in den Warenkorb legen. Auch die R9 290 ohne X wäre merkbar günstiger per Preisvergleich. 


@svd: der Kühler hier soll auch gut sein http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/gelid-solutions-icy-vision-rev-2-a576988.html  aber an sich ist der von der MSI oder auch Asus, Gigabyte usw. auch alle sehr leise, spätestens halt mit Anpassung der Lüfterkurve. Und viel leiser als die Karten von vor 4-5 Jahren sind die allemal


----------



## look4help (21. Oktober 2014)

Ok, die Konfig steht soweit:

http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/169019/ASRock+H97+Pro4%2C+Sockel+1150%2C+ATX.article?pvid=4q7erg9fw_i1j79mo0&ref=13
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1150+%28XEON%29/169193/Intel+Xeon+E3-1231v3+Box%2C+LGA1150.article?pvid=4q7kinf9s_i1j79mo0&ref=13
http://www.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/51136/be+quiet!+STRAIGHT+POWER+BQT+E9-450W+80%2BGold.article?pvid=4n73mgn68_i1j79mo0&ref=13
http://www.hardwareversand.de/4096+MB/150650/MSI+R9+290X+Gaming+4G+mit+MANTLE+und+Gaming+Evolved+Client%2C+4GB+DDR5.article?pvid=4pqj6ly1h_i1j79mo0&ref=13
http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+Low+Voltage/125974/8GB-Kit+Crucial+Ballistix+Sport+Series+DDR3-1600%2C+CL9.article?pvid=4p3uzordz_i1j79mo0&ref=13
http://www.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/101094/Samsung+SH-224DB+schwarz.article?pvid=4oh01v5lv_i1j79mo0&ref=13
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/169179/Crucial+MX100+SSD+256GB+%282%2C5%2C+7mm%29.article?pvid=4q7k1z0bn_i1j79mo0&ref=13
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/73764/Cooltek+Antiphon+Black%2C+ohne+Netzteil.article?pvid=4nrw2prnm_i1j79mo0&ref=13

Nur einen Kühler unter 400g brauche ich noch der dazu passt und bei Hardwareversand sofort lieferbar ist. Mehr als 400g verbaut HWV nicht, aber ich will den PC definitiv zusammenbauen lassen!
Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2014)

Versuch mal den "Scythe Katana 3", ich glaube, der lässt sich noch auswählen. Vlt. geht sogar der 4er.


----------



## look4help (21. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du die zwei:

Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs günstig kaufen

Scythe Katana 4, für alle Sockel geeignet günstig kaufen

Sind beide über 400g


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die sind auf dem Papier schwerer. Aber ich bilde mir ein, wenigstens einer von den zweien hat sich im Konfigurator auswählen lassen.
Muss ich mal gucken. 

edit: Also, wenn ich den "Katana 3" in eine Konfiguration packe, kommt zumindest nicht die "Eigenmontage" Warnung, wie zB beim "Katana 4" oder dem "Alpenföhn Sella".


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2014)

Versuch mal den Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo oder Prolimtech Basic 45


Eine Eigenmontage wäre aber auch wirklich nicht schwer


----------



## look4help (22. Oktober 2014)

Da ich mich für die R9 290X entschieden habe muss wohl ein neues Netzteil her. Man hat mir gesagt eins mit mind. 550 Watt, besser 600. Welches soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2014)

look4help schrieb:


> Da ich mich für die R9 290X entschieden habe muss wohl ein neues Netzteil her. Man hat mir gesagt eins mit mind. 550 Watt, besser 600. Welches soll ich nehmen?



garkeines da du keinen Atomreaktor betreiben willst


----------



## svd (22. Oktober 2014)

Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass das gewählte Netzteil den Teilchenbeschleuniger für die DirextX12 Partikeleffekte antreiben kann? 

Also, die 290X sitzt ja im PCIe Slot (75W), braucht einen 8-pin (150W) und einen 6-pin (75W) PCIe Anschluss. Theoretisch, dürfte sie sich also bis zu 300W Leistung genehmigen.

Da bist du mit 450W noch gut dabei. Das E9 mit der Gold Zertifizierung ist zudem auch sehr effektiv. Und traut sich selbst zu, da es zwei 8-pin PCIe Anschlüsse bietet, 
eine 375W Grafikkarte zu versorgen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2014)

Bei nem starken AMD-Prozessor könnte es mit PEch knapp werden, aber bei dem Intel + 290X nicht. Zudem ist das 450W E9 kann bei Bedarf mehr als 450W bringen, die 450W sind halt die sehr konservative und ehrliche Benennung.


----------



## look4help (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde dann zur Sicherheit eher zum bq E10 500 greifen aber welches dieser beiden soll ich nehmen:

http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight...-a1165594.html

http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight...-a1165357.html

Wo ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2014)

look4help schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Unterschied?



das beide Unnötig sind und vollkommen Überdimensionert sind da die Netzteile über 450Watt nur dann Sinn machen wenn man übertackt


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2014)

Beim teureren kannst Du die Kabel abnehmen, die du nicht brauchst. Aber das 450W E9 reicht wirklich . Hier zB mit einem übertakteten Core i7-4770 und drei Laufwerken sind es im "Uber"-Modus, der viel Strom braucht, maximal 425W Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase  und das E9 450W bringt wie gesagt an sich auch mehr als 450W.


----------



## look4help (22. Oktober 2014)

Ok, also kann ich das 450 E9 behalten.

Hat denn jemand Ahnung welcher Hersteller bei der 290X zu empfehlen ist. Die MSI hab ich als gut herausgelesen aber ich blicke bei den ganzen Tests/Vergleichen nicht durch.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2014)

look4help schrieb:


> Ok, also kann ich das 450 E9 behalten.
> 
> Hat denn jemand Ahnung welcher Hersteller bei der 290X zu empfehlen ist. Die MSI hab ich als gut herausgelesen aber ich blicke bei den ganzen Tests/Vergleichen nicht durch.



Die Kühler von MSI und Asus sollen halt sehr leise sein, auch die Sapphire Tri-X, die aber recht lang ist. Und auch alle anderen mit 2-3 Lüftern sind an sich nicht laut, können auch oft per Tool leiser gemacht werden (einfach zB statt 50% Drehzahl bei 60 Grad nur 40% einstellen - dann wird die Karte halt ein paar Grad wärmer, was aber völlig ungefährlich ist). Von der Leistung her sind die alle sehr ähnlich, manche sind halt ab Werk etwas übertaktet, aber ich sag mal so: 1000 statt 950 MHz, das merkst Du im Spiel eh nciht


----------



## look4help (22. Oktober 2014)

Mist, gerade bei HWV angerufen. Die verbauen den Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B nicht. Der Mann am Telefon sagte bei dem Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150 
wäre ein Kühler drauf und das würde wunderbar so ausreichen. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## HanFred (22. Oktober 2014)

Reichen ja, solange du nicht übertaktest. Ein größerer wie der empfohlene wäre allerdings sehr viel leiser.


----------



## svd (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja, natürlich. Da der Xeon nicht übertaktbar ist, gerät er auch wohl nie in thermisch bedenkliche Regionen.

Für "nicht OC Prozessoren" werden separate Kühler hauptsächlich der Lautstärke wegen gekauft.


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2014)

naja, "ausreichend" heißt aber auch so Note 3
Der Vorteil eines Größeren Lüfters liegen nur dort das die gleiche Kühlleistung dafür leiser verrichtet wird


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst bedenkenlos den mitgelieferten Kühler nehmen und dann - FALLS er Dir zu laut ist - selber einen nachrüsten. Das ist nicht schwer. Der Shuriken wäre übrigens an sich eh nicht so gut für ein normales Gehäuse, sondern nur sinnvoll, wenn man ein kleines Gehäuse hat, in das keine höheren reinpassen. Wie kommst Du überhaupt auf den Shuriken?


----------



## look4help (23. Oktober 2014)

Aufgrund der ganzen Situation bin ich kurz davor lieber bei Mindfactory zu bestellen, wo der Rechner auch getestet wird.
Weiß jemand ob die denn Kühler einbauen oder da das gleiche Problem wie bei HWV besteht?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2014)

Der Zusammenbau ist bei MF deutlich teurer, und testen lassen könntest du den auch bei HWV, was aber an sich keinen Sinn macht, außer Du spekulierst auf ein relativ hohes Risiko eines Defektes schon bei Auslieferung. Falls Du inkl, Vorinstallation von Windows bestellst, ist ja zudem schonmal klar, dass der PC zumindest "läuft". Und HWV "verweigert" die Montage größerer Kühler ja nicht ohne Grund, die haben früher jeden Kühler verbaut, aber offenbar einfach viel zu häufig Rücksendungen gehabt, weil die schwereren Kühler am Mainboard und Sockel rumreißen. DHL behandelt so ein Paket ja auch nicht gerade mit höchster Obacht.

Schau Dir doch mal bei 2-3 Kühlern an, wie man die montiert - das ist wirklich nicht schwer. Und zur Not such Dir einen Bekannten, der so was schonmal gemacht hat


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> DHL behandelt so ein Paket ja auch nicht gerade mit höchster Obacht.



ich glaube, wenn die meisten wüssten wie ihre Pakete behandelt werden würden die die eher selbst austragen :x


----------



## look4help (23. Oktober 2014)

Also laut Techniker bei MF wird JEDER Kühler verbaut. I hope so... werde  hier berichten wenn der PC da ist. Hoffe es geht flott und das Ding ist  wirklich eingebaut!

Ich nehme den Raijintek Aidos, dieser ist ja nicht sooo schwer und groß wie manch andere Kaliber.

Wegen der Post: Habe erst letzt einen Bildschirm wieder zurück geschickt weil überall bunte Pixel zu sehen waren. Der ist sicher auch durch die Hölle gegangen...


----------



## svd (23. Oktober 2014)

Jeden Kühler zu verbauen, finde ich eigentlich recht fahrlässig von MF. 
Da hängt ja quasi eine hochkant verschraubte Milchtüte im Gehäuse (ist gar nicht mal übertrieben).
Ich will mir nicht ausmalen, was die, einmal losgerissen, im Inneren so anstellen kann.

Die Post in Deutschland ist ja, verglichen mit Österreich, blitzschnell. Wird aber von Orkse auf Warge transportiert...

Einen CPU Kühler einzubauen ist aber wirklich nicht so schwer. Bei einigen Modellen musst du dafür nicht mal das Mainboard 
ausbauen und kannst das, mehr oder weniger, bequem bei liegendem Gehäuse machen.

Der "Arctic Freezer 13 CO" ist so ein Kandidat. Vier Pushpin Halteklips musst du ins Mainboard drücken. Darauf einen Rahmen schrauben,
an diesen den Kühlkörper. Also nur viermal feste drücken, sechs mal Schrauben anziehen.

Und bei kleineren Pushpin Kühlern, wie dem "Katana 3", halt nur viermal beherzt drücken.

Wärmeleitpaste bzw. -pad ist auch oft schon vorappliziert, da musst du nur ne Schutzfolie abziehen. Und falls nicht, ist es auch keine Hexerei, 
einen Punkt Wärmeleitpaste auf die Mitte der CPU zu drücken.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2014)

Den Aidos müsste dir HWV an sich aber einbauen. 

@svd: bei modernen Gehäusen musst an sich bei KEINEM Modell mehr das Board extra ausbauen


----------



## svd (23. Oktober 2014)

Heh, stimmt freilich. Aber es soll ja vorkommen, dass die Aussparung im Tray sich nicht mit dem Platz deckt, wo die Backplate hingehört.
Und da ja nicht übertaktet wird, wäre so ein Monster, wo eine notwendig wäre, ja eh zu viel...

Aber bei MF würde ich auch nicht zusammenbauen lassen. 100€ sind einfach zuviel, für das bissele schrauben und stecken.
Damit könntest du ja was verrücktes anstellen, wie eine zB 512GB SSD zu kaufen...


----------



## look4help (25. Oktober 2014)

So, PC schon da! Blitzversand von MF ÜBER NACHT obwohl ich Normalversand hatte! Brutal geil!

Der Kühler war eingebaut! 

Gerade angeschlossen und mal ins Innere geschaut.
Alle Lüfter drehen sich außer einer. Und zwar vom Gehäuse der obere an der Front.

Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

(Bild 5)

Ist das evtl. normal, das der sich erst in bestimmten Situationen anschaltet oder sollte der eigentlich immer laufen?


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2014)

Das Antiphon hat eine Steuerung für bis zu drei Lüfter eingebaut. 
Diese lässt sich in zweistufig verstellen. Vlt. gibt's ja aber auch die Möglichkeit, Lüfter komplett auszuschalten?

Ansonsten würde ich dem Stromkabel folgen und überprüfen, ob sich das was gelockert oder gelöst hat.

edit: Aha, in der Anleitung steht, dass der Regler alle drei Lüfter gleichzeitig steuert. Na, dann wird der wohl entweder keinen Strom bekommen, oder kaputt sein.
Ich denke, selbst an einem temparaturgeregelten Anschluss vom Netzteil müsste er sonst zumindest langsam laufen.


----------

